# I passed!!



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Passed my NRA Instructor's course. Looking forward to teaching! Fortunately I have the opportunity to teach at a friends School, Progressive Combatives. We will be teaching NRA Basic Pistol course as well as Ohio's concealed carry course. We are working on putting together more advanced courses for firearms as well as self defense and hand to hand situations.

Going to be an exciting time for me.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Congradulations and thank you for suporting our 2nd amendment rights!!!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Awesome man! CONGRATS!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations my Brother call me sometime with some dates and costs so I can pass it along to my customers .


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I always see your posting on here and you have alot of knowledge of guns, I would be honored to have you teach me and get my CCW under you. when are you looking at putting your knowledge to practice?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Working on scheduling my first class now. Possibly as early as July 7th if I can get enough students registered. Putting the details together over the next couple days. If anyone wanted to contact me with their availability, I could take it into consideration.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads on passing and you know im in on something. already have the CCW, but a little hand to hand maybe? keep in touch.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Here is a copy of the flyer I am currently using.


----------

